# فناوری جاوا > برنامه‌نویسی جاوا > Java SE : نگارش استاندارد جاوا >  منابعی مفید برای شی گرایی و دیزاین پترن

## sina4everafter

سلام. ممنون میشم اگر راهنماییم کنید.
من در حال حاضر کار آموز اندروید هستم و  همچنین دانشجوی ترم 4 نرم افزارم. جدیدا حتما باید برنامه هایی و که می نویسم از اصول شی گرایی و کلا مباحث برنامه نویسی پیروی کنه. مثلا دیزاین پترن و ساختمان های داده و ... . می خواستم بدونم شما دوستان کتاب خوبی در این زمینه سراغ دارین که بخونم. ممنون.

----------


## cups_of_java

اگه چند تا جسجوی ساده کنید در همین زمینه کل کتاب هایی که تو همین انجمن ها معرفی کردم رو می تونید پیدا کنید.
بگردید بعد سوالات جزییتون رو بپرسید.

----------


## sina4everafter

سلام.
دوست عزیز به جان خودم سرچ کردم ولی تقریبا هرچی دیدم برای آموزش جاوا بود. من اگه زنده باشم فردا می خوام برم انقلاب یه کتاب خوب بخرم و شروع کنم به خوندن. الان تابستونه و وقت زیاد هست.
من به شدت به مفاهیم شی گرایی، دیزاین پترن و ساختمان داده ها احتیاج دارم. برای ساختمان داده ها کتاب مدرسان شریف و خریدم. ولی برای اون دوتای دیگه اصلا هیچ اطلاعاتی ندارم.
اگه زحمتی نیست یکی یا نهایتا دو تا از بهترین کتاب ها رو نام ببر.
ممنون.

----------


## mehdiomnia

سیستم سرچ سایت کلا بدرد نمیخوره
مدیران عزیز که اینهمه کلاس هم دارن خودشون مخصوصا مهندس کرامتی بهتر نیست سیستم سایت رو شبیه سایت پرشین تولز بکنید والا منم هرچی سرچ میکننم سیستم خوب جواب نمیده گاهی میرم از تو گوگل سرچ میکنم مطالب سایت رو

----------


## cups_of_java

نمیدونم چطوری گشتین که پیدا نکردید.... من از تو سرچ خود سایت اینا رو پیدا کردم:
https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...A7%D8%AD%DB%8C

https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...design+pattern


https://barnamenevis.org/showthread.p...design+pattern

----------


## m.alinejad

کتاب *Head First Object-Oriented Analysis and Design* هست که می تونید دانلود کنید.
http://ebook-dl.com/item/head_first_..._gary_pollice/

----------

